# PDM Concord



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Has anyone ridden a PDM Concord and if so did or do you like the ride?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Is it one of the steel Concords? If my memory service me correctly, they also rode re-badged Vitus 979's...

I always wanted a steel Concord


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a team mate back in the day that rode a steel Concord. It was the Aquilla model frame. Columbus SL frameset.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

it is steel and the frame is black and white with chrome forks and stays/stay and I found one and have not ridden it and am curious about the feel of the ride.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I think the steel Concords from the late 80's (such as ridden by the old PDM team) were a Dutch brand and made in Italy by Ciocc... so they are really Ciocc's.... I think...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I believe this is the bike in question. Not mine, but very sweet.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

yes that's it and I believe the one I found to be in excellent shape. I will have to do different wheels because it comes with tubulars and I just would rather stick to what I am familar with.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

brewster said:


> I believe this is the bike in question. Not mine, but very sweet.


that is one nice looking bike......very sweet


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I had an SLX model and still miss it. How's that for a recommendation?

M


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

There is a 56 cm Red and Yellow Concorde at a burger joint up the road. Very nice, full campy set up with tublar tires. Owner rode it all over europe and now uses it as wall art in his restaurant.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I wish I could find one of those..


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was lucky enugh to find an unused one. You will love it comfortable lively and great to look at.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I just picked it up and it is beautiful. Mine has all Dura Ace and as soon as I can get wheels built for it I will be able to ride. Clinchers for me. Yours is a real beauty.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

commutenow said:


> I just picked it up and it is beautiful. Mine has all Dura Ace and as soon as I can get wheels built for it I will be able to ride. Clinchers for me. Yours is a real beauty.


pics please?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

pedalruns said:


> I think the steel Concords from the late 80's (such as ridden by the old PDM team) were a Dutch brand and made in Italy by Ciocc... so they are really Ciocc's.... I think...


That's also my understanding.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> that is one nice looking bike......very sweet


In my opinion, the most beautiful bike in the pro peloton, from back in the days of steel.

Images of Rooks and Theunisse climbing in my head.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Nice looking bikes one and all................*



commutenow said:


> I just picked it up and it is beautiful. Mine has all Dura Ace and as soon as I can get wheels built for it I will be able to ride. Clinchers for me. Yours is a real beauty.


C'mon man show us some pix!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

teasing is not allowed on these forums....


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*mj3200*

and others what tires are you using if they are clinchers?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

PICS! PICS! PICS! We are about to go Rodney King in this joint!!


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

On the PDM I've got Continental 4000 Black/Skin(ish), but if you want the closest to the old look probably Veloflex Pave.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, pics! We want to see this beauty!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Here she is*

I do not have the pedals yet and I do not have the clinchers yet. He is pretty much just like I bought him and I think he looks good for 20 years old. I know the saddle may not be the best match. I will post pictures when he gets his new wheels and wrap.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*now pictures*

and the message is in the above message.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Such a tease...any larger sized images?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

What the fu...? Oh HeII no... B I G G E R PICS!!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*bigger*

I did not have a good background so these pictures may be bigger maybe not so good.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely. What do you think of the ride?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Well I have been told that tubulars are a special ride and I have not had my other set of wheels built so based on the above I really like the ride. When I go to the other wheels I will let you know. I will also have to put more miles on it and right now it is the rainy season so soon.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Mine was an 89 based on what I see here. No bird in the HT lug, and the paint had the metallic grey on the front part of the main triangle. Oh, and the SLX sticker was right under the TT where the frame pump rubbed on it. 

That number plate tab was great for holding the Zefal hp pump.

M


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

To those that have a PDM what is the largest tire that will fit? Thanks


----------

